# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Потуги от steve.dog при участии LOGIC-9

## steve.dog

Сразу поясняю, с редакторами типа Лоджик и Кубейс никогда не работал, это первый опыт, о мастеринге здесь речь вообще не идет, я это еще пока и не умею. Просто, воплотил свою творческую мысль по поводу того, что наконец то сбылась мечта моя, я перепрыгнул на Mac. Уррра, товарисчи!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
Для лёгкого и быстрого скачивания с Депозита в помощь вам *ЭТОТ ЛИНК*.
Итак, маленький беспредельчик смешения стилей, ФЬЮЖН стало быть:

*LOGIC LOOPS*

PS По голове, пожалуйста, не бейте, это моё самое больное место... kuku

----------


## steve.dog

Добавлю информацию, чтобы заранее не разочаровывать никого - это не попса и не ЧилАут, кальян под это дело не курят другими словами. :biggrin:
Приятного прослушивания.

----------


## Лев

> Потуги от steve.dog при участии LOGIC-9


Не зря тужился :Ok:

----------


## steve.dog

Добавляю *ССЫЛКУ* для прослушивания *Online*.

----------

